# Controller une led sur port usb



## Rom59 (19 Août 2012)

Hello

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution matérielle qui me permettrais de commander une led branchée en usb. Grâce à un petit logiciel je pourrai éteindre ou allumer cette led.
Le but est de faire un notifieur de mails.
Je sais que cela existe tout fait, mais il me faut juste le principe.
L'idéal serait que ça ne coute pas plus de 6euros, dans ce cas vaudra mieux acheter un notifieur tout fait.

D'avance merci.


----------



## Rom59 (22 Août 2012)

Pas d'idée ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Pour piloter une simple leds (ou n'importe quoi d'autre) branché sur un port USB, il est nécessaire de disposer d'un micro-contrôleur présentant une fonction « device » (matériel + logiciel). À moins de tomber sur des circuits produits en grande série en Chine, il y a peu de chance que tu puisses trouver un circuit à seulement 6 &#8364;, car la plupart des solutions coûtent malheureusement le double.

Pour l'instant, la solution la moins chère que j'ai trouvée pour piloter une led, c'est d'acheter un clavier USB *noname* à 6&#8364; et de récupérer le circuit d'interface qu'il contient. Après, sur Mac le programme de pilotage des leds est assez simple à réaliser.


----------

